# TNA No Surrender



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*






September 20, 2009

Card:

Samoa Joe vs. Daniels Singles match for the TNA X Division Championship

ODB vs. Cody Deaner Intergender match for the vacant TNA Women's Knockout Championship

Kevin Nash vs. Abyss $50,000 Bounty Challenge for the TNA Legends Championship; if Nash wins, he will claim the $50,000 bounty from Dr. Stevie, while if Abyss wins he claims the Legends Championship.

Rhino vs. Bobby Lashley Singles match

Kurt Angle vs. Matt Morgan vs. A.J. Styles vs. Sting Four-Way match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship

Beer Money, Inc. (James Storm and Robert Roode) vs. Team 3D (Brother Devon and Brother Ray) vs. The Main Event Mafia (Booker T and Scott Steiner) vs. The British Invasion (Brutus Magnus and Doug Williams) Lethal Lockdown

*


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Eric Young to fight Hernandez


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Hernandez won, Young never fought back.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Daniels vs Joe


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

These two always put on good matches. This one was no different. 

Daniels tapped out. Joe won.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Next up: 

Suicide vs. D'Angelo Dinero Falls count anywhere. Suicide attacked the pope from the back during an interview.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

lol Pope had his trunks pulled down by suicide.That was funny. His ass was showing for a while.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

The pope won.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Taylor Wilde and Sarita defeated The Beautiful People (Velvet Sky and Madison Rayne) for the first TNA Knockout Tag Team Champions


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

ODB vs. Cody Deaner is next​Intergender match for the vacant TNA Women's Knockout Championship


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

ODB won an entertaining match.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Kevin Nash (c) vs. Abyss 

$50,000 Bounty Challenge for the TNA Legends Championship; if Nash wins, he will claim the $50,000 bounty from Dr. Stevie, while if Abyss wins he claims the Legends Championship.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

I have always liked both of these guys! 

Mick Foley is color commentator for this match.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Nash tazered abyss when the ref wasnt looking. Won. 

Dr Stevie didnt pay him. Nash power bombed Stevie Richards.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Beer Money, Inc. (James Storm and Robert Roode) vs. Team 3D (Brother Devon and Brother Ray) vs. The Main Event Mafia (Booker T and Scott Steiner) vs. The British Invasion (Brutus Magnus and Doug Williams)

Lethal Lockdown 

Should be a hell of a match.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Beer money and team 3d won.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Rhino vs. Bobby Lashley Singles match


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Bobby Lashley punched then penned Rhino


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Kurt Angle (c) vs. Matt Morgan vs. A.J. Styles vs. Sting 

Four-Way match for the TNA World Heavyweight Championship


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Hernandez cashed in his briefcase for a chance at the title!! So its a 5 way.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Eric Young interfered and did a pile driver on Hernandez in the concrete


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

ODB is a wrestler naow? Shilly me, I thoughts he was dead, what is the finishing move... smoking the opponent in a giant crack pipe! HAR HAR!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Tremendous match between the 4. 

Hernandez is no where to be found since Eric Young did a number on him. 

Sting had angle beat, looked at Styles then left the ring. Styles off of the top rope to pen Angle. 

A. J. Styles the new champ.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I used to LOVE wrestling, and still watch it occasionally, but I can't understand the TNA hype. _Samoa Joe_ is an overweight Samoan, and they call him the _Submission Machine_? That's like calling Kevin Nash a high-flyer.

Honestly, I'm surprised they've lasted as long as they have.


----------

